# Rudge Question



## wrongway (May 17, 2016)

What is this little eyelet for? I have other British Lightweights and they don't have this. This bike is a 1959. Maybe at one time it had a different pulley on it?


----------



## rhenning (May 17, 2016)

It is for mounting the pulley that is now mounted on the seat post with a clamp.  Original one was probably lost and that one was put on for a replacement.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

looks like that is where the SA-hub shifter cable pulley was originally - this will zoom up to show it


----------



## wrongway (May 17, 2016)

I wondered about that. Now I have to find the original.....because that's how I am. My bike was painted blue, but I've seen this maroon bike online and assume it should be like that as I see hints of the red underneath. I'll know more once I take the fork off someday.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

I would guess it was somehow stripped or wobbly, so the new band clamp was added to solve the issue


----------



## wrongway (May 17, 2016)

Say.....why doesn't my model have the hand style chain ring?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

no idea - the photo I grabbed was reported to be '59
http://oldroads.bostonbiker.org/2009/06/11/1959-rudge-sports-4/


----------



## Gasbag (May 17, 2016)

A good source for the cable idler is from Schwinn three speeds. If you locate one, they are usually metal idler sheaves - much more better. Make sure to get the shoulder bolt, L-shaped guide and Nylock nut from the donor. As to the Red Hand of Ulster chain ring, they were phased out during the consolidation of the marques when Tubing Investments brought all of their holdings under the control of Raleigh Industries. I located one for my 1963 Rudge because it just didn't seem like a proper Rudge without one.


----------



## bairdco (May 17, 2016)

wrongway said:


> Say.....why doesn't my model have the hand style chain ring?




That's two questions.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 17, 2016)

That braze-on is indeed for the Sturmey Archer pulley. The Sports-type bike used the braze-on mounted type from about 1948/49 to 1960 or so. After that they very briefly converted back to a metal clamp-on pulley, then quickly went to a plastic wheel clamp-on pulley.



 

This all applies to men's bikes because the diamond frame allowed that braze-on mounting position to work. I believe the ladies' bikes retained the clamp type because of their frame design.


----------



## wrongway (May 18, 2016)

bairdco said:


> That's two questions.




It's sad I didn't catch on to this till......about an hour later. Going to be that kind of day!


----------



## crank (May 23, 2016)

wrongway said:


> Say.....why doesn't my model have the hand style chain ring?



Raleigh was never averse to subbing out parts to deplete overstock bit's. By the 60's, it was the wild west of part assemblies depending on the market


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 23, 2016)

Parts are bought in batches, whether they were for bikes or fishing reels.  In any historic collecting hobby, trying to pin down model changes on minor differences can get you into trouble.

If you don't mind more fishing tackle analogies, immediate batch changes on the production line is why there is erroneous literature in the internet data on Pflueger Medalist fly reels.

Also, regarding the frugality, JW Young created the green Condex because they bought a batch of surplus paint from Dunlop.  They created a 50s fad that Hardy Brothers followed with the Green Princess.



  my dad had a '56 Ford this color


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 24, 2016)

Today firms usually practice 'just in time' supply chain. That means they get the parts in just as they need them to make product. TI Raleigh made many of its own parts, and bought others in large quantities, stockpiling them to a degree. This is part of why you might see certain chainrings, brakes, hubs on apparently later  and/or different bikes. Raleigh was using some parts they had sitting around.


----------

